# The Pudden and her puppup



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Such sweet pictures. Pudden loved her crewman Hiccup and was well loved in return.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

So sweet, and how cool to find those pics!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I had some tears too looking at those sweet things.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful.....sniff.....sniff...


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful photos you found <3


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Lovely pictures of beautiful memories.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful sweet pictures and very special memories.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

The photos are in deed precious.

MikeD


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Looks like a message from pudden that she is looking out for hiccup and you. How nice to get a message
Beth, Moises and angel


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. Pudden was an amazing girl and had such a wonderful life with you. She really was one of a kind.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It's really heartwarming to see what a wonderful bond they shared.

On a lighter note, in this area that would be about $500 worth (just guessing) of antlers that Pudden is working on. The local pet store wanted something like $20+ for a single piece that wasn't more than 10" or so long and <1" in diameter.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

What a great bunch of pictures. Pudden was a beautiful golden girl. She reminds me of my bridge girl Allie Bean. Sure know how much you miss her.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Loved these precious pictures. They both look so content. Hiccup is cute as a button!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Finding those pictures had to be a Christmas present to you. And the size of those antlers! I bought Harley antlers a few times but nothing like that. Wow! now those are Alaska antlers -- the real thing.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

What lovely shots of Pudden and Hiccup. Am so glad u got that little surprise gift


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my, wonderful pictures, wonderful memories!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Those are some great snuggly memories to find and cherish


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh sweet Hiccup! What an adorable little fruit bat and surely he does miss the Pudden-warmer. What a previous surprise to break a camera and find these gems. Ludden was.such a lucky girl. (((Hugs))). And merry christmas

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

So sweet. Made me tear up.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

The third one got me
What a sweet sweet picture of two angels


(I thought the same thing about those antlers, holy da KOW bowt dat! Max would be in dawgeee hebben!)


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How very sweet, they loved each other, those are some antlers, do you find a lot of them?


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks all! Yes, we find the antlers on the tundra. They are reindeer antlers, and we have a lot of them lying around the house


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Pudden said:


> thanks all! Yes, we find the antlers on the tundra. They are reindeer antlers, and we have a lot of them lying around the house


wondering how much it would cost to have some shipped to Sir Maxwell.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

Beautiful pictures...


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Those are the sweetest, most precious pictures. What a gift to find them.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

What a wonderful discovery. Great pictures.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

laprincessa said:


> wondering how much it would cost to have some shipped to Sir Maxwell.



Mama isn't sure that it's legal to ship reindeer antlers from Alaska. Reindeer, though wild-ranging, are in theory owned by people here.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Pudden said:


> Mama isn't sure that it's legal to ship reindeer antlers from Alaska. Reindeer, though wild-ranging, are in theory owned by people here.


Well, Mama cannot go to jail because then Aunt Susan would have to come take care of Crewman Hiccup, and while that would be a lovely wonderful fun thing, Aunt Susan does not like the snow. 

I would dearly love to see a reindeer in person though.


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

There's nothing better than discovering something as wonderful as that. That's the kind of Christmas gift that makes everything out of the holidays. <3 I've never been more thankful about my mother's obsessive need for photos until this past Christmas. 

It's clear they loved one another dearly.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You might start a business ,in selling antlers,if it is legal,sure would buy from you.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

goldensrbest said:


> You might start a business ,in selling antlers,if it is legal,sure would buy from you.


hehe, even if it were legal, mama only finds the occasional antler on the tundra, maybe no more than 10 per year or so. The reindeer roam far and wide and they drop those things where ever, often many miles from our home 

I can find out after the holidays if it is legal to mail them away when you found them on the tundra. I wouldn't sell them though, just give away. The problem is that reindeer antlers are hard to distinguish from caribou antlers, and those, being wildlife, are probably illegal. So probably not, but I can ask at Fish and Game what they know about it....


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

There is a shed antler season in Montana, so it is not unheard of to be able to collect and sell. Also one in Idaho. Other than that I am not aware and each state is different. I can just picture you out with a sled, and little Hiccup trying to pull a sled with a big old antler in it. Just like the poor dog in the Grinch. :


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Mama,
I don't think they understand the difference between reindeer in Alaska being owned by the tribe and caribou that are not owned by anyone. Different laws govern each group of animals even though they probably look the same and probably interbreed. But you would know far more about that than just about anyone in Alaska, right?could you give us a quick education? Do you have any photos of both?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I just googled it and came across a research paper that I didn't read past a couple of paragraphs. It sounds complicated from the outside! Pudden, Hiccup, and pup pup(to be) are fortunate have those available. Jackpot!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful pictures. I love the last one especially...so peaceful.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! A great Christmas present from above, no doubt.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Such sweet, beautiful pictures. So wonderful that you discovered them!


----------

